# Phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi cho nụ cười xinh



## csevenan (22/11/19)

Phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi là phương pháp được nhiều người lựa chọn để loại bỏ phần lợi thừa nhanh chóng, an toàn cho nụ cười đẹp và tươi tắn hơn.




Phẫu thuật điều trị cười hở lợi là phương pháp điều trị hiệu quả các trường hợp, cười hở lợi do xương hàm trên quá phát triển. Bác sĩ sẽ di chuyển xương và cắt bớt niêm mạc thừa, cho bệnh nhân nụ cười hoàn hảo hơn.
Chỉ một lần thực hiện duy nhất sẽ khắc phục hoàn toàn khuyết điểm cười hở lợi, giúp bạn tự tin hơn, thoải mái giao tiếp và cười đùa. Hơn nữa, sở hữu một nụ cười đẹp, tự tin sẽ giúp bạn thay đổi vận mệnh của mình, gặp nhiều may mắn hơn trong cuộc sống.
Đối tượng nên phẫu thuật cười hở lợi: Người bị lộ quá nhiều lợi khi cười hoặc nói, Phẫu thuật được áp dụng cho cả nam và nữ, Đối tượng phẫu thuật từ 18 tuổi trở lên.
Điểm mạnh của phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi: Giải quyết triệt để phần hở lợi nhanh chóng, Đảm bảo tính an toàn và hiệu quả sau khi thực hiện, Phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi không đau và phục hồi nhanh chóng
Kết quả duy trì dài lâu và ổn định, Không để lại sẹo sau khi phẫu thuật.


----------

